# POTC ride music



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Take a look at my site, it has alot of pirate sound clips. I THINK I have the clip of "dead men tell no tales" which is what he says on the ride, along with a dialog before that. I cant remember exactly what its called so you may have to look for it in the folder.
There are quite a few sound effects including full pirate battles, cannons, sword klinks, waves, creaks, etc. Take a look and see if any of that fits.

4shared, Online file sharing and storage

pass: hauntforum


----------

